
Jira: Thumbs up or Thumbs down? - jiteshdugar
What is your overall opinion about Jira?<p>Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down?
======
mymotta
Too complicated to use, especially in roles and permissions. I don’t need a
Ferrari,where a bicycle will do just fine.

~~~
jiteshdugar
True. It is probably very powerful but is very complicated to use and get
started.

Have you considered alternatives?

------
cimmanom
A PITA to configure.

Magnificent if configured right (hint: simplify, simplify; provide use-case-
customized simplified kanban boards and issue filters to anyone who doesn't
want or need the complexity).

Irreplaceable for reasonably tech-savvy project managers.

And the new UI may be more modern and mobile friendly but is harder to use on
desktop than the old one.

~~~
jiteshdugar
Yes. configuration takes a lot of time and it is not easy to get started. Have
you considered alternatives that are worth looking at?

~~~
cimmanom
Everything else I've looked at falls short in one or another crucial way. The
closest has been Phabricator, which felt clunky in comparison (granted, it's
been a few years now since I've used it.)

~~~
jiteshdugar
Codegiant and Scrumpy look like good alternatives atleast for me.

------
makecheck
Down. Functional but over-engineered.

I don’t like wondering if the page will just hang or go blank when I touch one
small thing.

~~~
jiteshdugar
Yes. It's become complicated due to the high number of integrations that it
supports. It does make it useful, but it has been over-engineered like you
said.

What alternatives have you considered? I found a couple of good ones recently
Codegiant & Scrumpy, and evaluating between them currently.

~~~
makecheck
The only other ones I’ve used for any serious amount of time were Bugzilla,
Trac and ClearDDTS. I also dabble with GitHub Issues.

Bugzilla is another functional-but-not-ideal one. It just seemed bulky
somehow; I don’t tend to want a lot.

Trac is probably my favorite but it tends to work best if you can adopt it all
at once (code, wiki, etc.). At the time I was using Subversion, which it could
tie into well. I don’t know if it handles “git”. It has a nice wiki format.
Everything cross-links easily.

DDTS is quite old but was surprisingly robust and versatile (probably not even
sold anymore though). It had a very Unix-style design with many commands, text
file formats with a side database, and a web wrapper over it all that has page
templates, etc. It does issue tracking and as far as I know it doesn’t
integrate with anything else (no special knowledge of revision control...maybe
ClearCASE?).

------
jedisct1
Terrible.

~~~
jiteshdugar
What are you using as a replacement to Jira?

